# Granite Counter Top Scam Alert



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

Greetings to everyone from Grand Rapids, My wife and I been scammed by a local business on the beltline and 44th st in grand rapids, It used to called discount granite & kitchen and was taken over by a new business called "West michigan Granite" in the same location. The sale guy/owner name is Ben. we paid deposit for our kitchen granite counter tops when we came to measure. and he never showed up on the day of install and never called us. we called countless times to the phone # no answer and left msgs but no response. today some realstate co put up a "For Lease" sign on the face of the building on the Beltline. Be very careful of whom you deal with. Any advise for us for any recourse? Thanks,


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

i would make a police report.


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I would head for the county building and get all the info on who pulled the DBA , company name. That should give you a full name and address. You might be able to go to small claims court for a refund if he hasn't gone bankrupt.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Here is the link to "west michigan granite" on the state of MI website....

http://www.dleg.state.mi.us/bcs_cor...y=WEST MICHIGAN GRANITE AND SOLID SURFACE LLC


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

By the link above, seems like you have their home address as well! Good luck!


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

sounds like the Rock Tops story all over again.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

bad400man said:


> sounds like the Rock Tops story all over again.


 
My buddy just bought rock tops owners boat on a short sale. "only in america" is a baeutiful 44' searay express.


I would get the news involved and have them do a "scumbag alert"---expose these people!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

sic the local tv station on em


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the response and the info,
I will log a police report first thing in the morning. new channels at night.
I agree, I don't want more people getting ripped off their hard earned money.
Monday, will file small courts claims.

the whole thing seems fishy,
the old business which supposedly sold out, has the website still up, discount granite.
and west michigan granite is nowhere to be found.


----------



## trixie144 (Jun 26, 2009)

We too were fooled by this scam. We lost only a small amount on a deposit that this "Ben" (if that's his real name) asked for to hold his last slab of a certain color we wanted. Fortunately, we had to keep postponing our measurement appointment due to logistal reasons. Otherwise, we too probably would have fallen for the scam of paying half the deposit with check or cash (he claimed his credit card processor was in transition) He hasn't returned calls for over three weeks, even though he just cashed our deposit check a few days ago. His store hasn't been open for almost a month now (he caught us on scheduling a special Saturday appointment late last May) and all of his voicemail recordings, which he changes once a week. are all bogus. We called the leasing agent to try and get the building owners name for the so called "Ben"s" phone number, but he was of no help. In fact, he sounded a bit slimy as well. When we spoke with him we said that we just saw our slab our in the parking lot. We came back an hour later, after we filed a police report, and the slab was magically gone. For those who have been scammed, file a report with the Kentwood police (there are several in the hopper right now) Stay away from this scammer; there are plenty of other options in town. Finally, beware of writing a deposit check to a business you are unfamilair with. Insist on paying with a credit card that you can always deny charges if services or products are not received.


----------



## Touchstone (Jul 9, 2009)

This man has a long, poor, history in the granite industry. His name is Ben Guidot. The business is in his wifes name, and the address for billing is 2947 PECKHEATH RD SW WYOMING MI 49509 ( why would you not have bills sent to your business?)
The old business was owned by a David Li who has sold it to the above individual. 
It is this type of person who gives legit companies a bad name. First Rock Tops now this guy.

West Michigan has always shopped for price, and this is what happens when they do. It;s the terrible truth. 

My name is Andy
my email is andytouchstoneproductsinc.com
616-450-8248
Is you have any questions regarding this industry at all please let me know


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

Andy,
I agree, he is a criminal.
Ben has already been to jail and is out on parole.
With the help of local law-enforcement I was able to recover my deposit.
Everyone pls contact the kent county prosecutor and his parole officer.
Yes, he give any humanoid a bad name.

on a seperate note the owner of the propertry housing the old discount granite is shady also by not taking down signs of a business that does not exist.
I am going after them next.



Touchstone said:


> This man has a long, poor, history in the granite industry. His name is Ben Guidot. The business is in his wifes name, and the address for billing is 2947 PECKHEATH RD SW WYOMING MI 49509 ( why would you not have bills sent to your business?)
> The old business was owned by a David Li who has sold it to the above individual.
> It is this type of person who gives legit companies a bad name. First Rock Tops now this guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## michstone (Jul 11, 2009)

Andy is right, Ben is known in the area by almost everyone in the business. I did some more checking and I don't know if this is the same Ben, but Linkedin has a profile on Ben Guidot. I hope everyone gets their money back. 

Keith
Michigan Cut Stone & Tile


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't believe this: this guy is still at it:

this is from the craigslist list ad from GR, can't post link, not enough posts...


someone pls call the # and tell us what sob story scam he is peddling now,
here is the ad
=========================

GRANITE COUNTERTOP, GRANITE TILES, MORE 

EVERYTHING MUST GO.... BUSINESS CLOSED OUT SALE 

PREFABRICATED GRANITE WITH BULLNOSE EDGE 
86" OR 98" X 25.5" STARTING AT ONLY $129 

GRANITE ISLAND 74" OR 98" X 36" STARTING AT ONLY $225 

PREFABRICATED VANITY GRANITE COUNTERTOP - STARTING AT $159 

GRANITE FLOOR TILES 12"X 12" - 18"X 18" 

DISPLAY CABINETS UP TO 65% OFF 

FAUCETS 


FORD WHITE BOX TRUCK 

FABRICATION AVAILABLE FOR CUSTOM SIZE VANITY 

616-516-0938 CALL FOR APPT. ( STORE NOT OPEN) 

4155 BROADMOOR AVE 
GRAND RAPIDS


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

if you cant post the link, Ill help you out. 

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/1337390886.html


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like lots of help from new members on this subject seems a bit odd, but then again I love conspiracy theories.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

PaleRider said:


> Looks like lots of help from new members on this subject seems a bit odd, but then again I love conspiracy theories.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

PaleRider said:


> Looks like lots of help from new members on this subject seems a bit odd, but then again I love conspiracy theories.



If I had to guess, I would say the new member's are just trying to protect their reputation. As one pointed out, one bad business spoils the rest. It also doesn't hurt that they are also competitors and now you have the names and phone numbers of their businesses......just in case you need a granite countertop.


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

Barothy said:


> If I had to guess, I would say the new member's are just trying to protect their reputation. As one pointed out, one bad business spoils the rest. It also doesn't hurt that they are also competitors and now you have the names and phone numbers of their businesses......just in case you need a granite countertop.


Well I don't wish anyone else to scammed by this low life. The granite industry should put their 2 cents so unsuspecting buyers weed out the bad apples.


----------



## ampredum (May 11, 2010)

This is a scam. Originally found out about the company by Craigslist. My wife and I very recently (April 2010) have had this individual take $1,000 (deposit) from us and then never show up. After we told "Ben" (via email - communication was all by email) we still had to receive a few cabinets before he could template everything, he sent an email saying, if we paid by tax day (April 15th) we'd get a free sink. Regrettably we did this. He never left his last name; however, after we hadn't heard from him we went to the address he listed on his formal quote and that is listed on google. The building was empty, but we talked to the owner of the buildings and he gave me his last name; Guidot (same as what's posted all over this blog). We filed a police report and we are working with Detective Johnson of the Kent County Police Dept. He does have a warrant out for his arrest in Livingston County and possibly other places. They are actively investigating this case and he said he would like anyone that has had this happen to them to please call him. His number is 616-632-6135. The more cases they have on file of this occurring, the better chance of them catching him. We have also called both Channel 13 news 'on your side' and Fox 17 news to possibly get additional investigations started. We do not want this to happen to anyone else.


----------

